# Worst Chin In MMA



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I've seen plenty of threads about the best chin in MMA. So I pose this question to you. 

Who has the worst chin in MMA?

Jardine comes to mind for me.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Has to be James Thompson


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Arlovski gotta be up there.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Jonathan Goulet, nobody else even comes near.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I will throw Kendal Grove in there. Along with Terry Martin.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Definitely Jardine, he doesn't just get KO'd easily but he's completely out cold for minutes after the fight completely limp.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Jardine...Arlovski...and lately Chuck Lidell. I don't know if it sounds that strange, but i think his chin has weakenned a lot.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I know he's not fighting right now but Big Baby


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> Jardine...Arlovski...and lately Chuck Lidell. I don't know if it sounds that strange, but i think his chin has weakenned a lot.


Doesn't sound strange at all. That's what happens. the more you get ko'd the easier it becomes. 

Chuck did the right thing by staying out of the gym for months. Hopefully his brain has had time to reattached itself to his skull.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> Jonathan Goulet, nobody else even comes near.


How can it be anyone but Goulet? The guy gets rocked everytime he gets hit in the head. Too bad, he actually is a half decent fighter but I've never seen anyone easier to KO.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Kimbo has pretty weak chin. the punch that KO'd him from seth, looked very weak.

I think Arlovski is the winner though.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone with a weaker chin than Jardine, though Chuck is starting to get there too


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Big baby's chin is non existent. How can such a mammoth of a man have such a weak chin, baffles the mind.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Arlovski does not have the worst chin in MMA. I think most of his KO's were against power punchers like Brett Rogers, Fedor, and Tim Sylvia. If they connect good most fighters would be put to sleep.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Goulet no contest, he could probably be KO'd by


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Forrest doesnt get KO'ed as frequently as some of the other dudes that have been named, but he sure does seem to get rocked pretty easily.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't understand why people keep saying Keith Jardine. Dude took 3 rounds of haymakers from Rampage and survived. Just because he got blasted a few times by extremely heavy handed fighters (Alexander, Wanderlei, Thiago) doesn't mean he has a bad chin.

Now his defense on the other hand is a bit sketchy and that's due to his style but his chin is still decent. 

Johnathan Goulet runs away with this easily. You could blow on that guy the wrong way and he would get dazed. If his chin weren't so terrible he would have a lot more wins on his record. 

Arlovski is up there as well. What makes his losses so hard to watch is the look he gives afterward. He looks so heartbroken and depressed after every knockout loss.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its Goulet, you know its a shame alot of people don't realize that Goulet is a damn good fighter who was just not born to be a fighter.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I don't understand why people keep saying Keith Jardine. Dude took 3 rounds of haymakers from Rampage and survived. Just because he got blasted a few times by extremely heavy handed fighters (Alexander, Wanderlei, Thiago) doesn't mean he has a bad chin.
> 
> Now his defense on the other hand is a bit sketchy and that's due to his style but his chin is still decent.
> 
> ...


Arlovski breaks my heart because of how good he actually is. His stand up is great but if you've seen his ko losses he gets clocked really hard. They're all one punch ko's , I actually think if he developed better defence he wouldn't get ko'ed as much. He lets his guard go down a little to much because he believes hes about to win a fight then bam! he gets ko'ed.Its a shame really that he's past it now


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really think Arlovski's chin is underrated, it is certainly not great but the list of people who have knocked him out is a whose who of some serious power punchers its not like he was getting knocked out by scrubs.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Jay Silva?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I really think Arlovski's chin is underrated, it is certainly not great but the list of people who have knocked him out is a whose who of some serious power punchers its not like he was getting knocked out by scrubs.


Exactly! People like Tim Sylvia, Brett Rogers and Fedor KO him.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Goulet hands down imo


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I've seen plenty of threads about the best chin in MMA. So I pose this question to you.
> 
> Who has the worst chin in MMA?
> 
> Jardine comes to mind for me.



The guy that fought Aleksander Emelianenko recently,lol.
All joking aside i'd go for Arlovski from the big names.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's Goulet. He got dropped by a Hironaka tap. Hironaka is not known for his punching power, and Goulet got stunned from a slight tap to the china chin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So after eating numerous heavy shots from Antonio Silva tonight right on the button are people at least gonna slack off on saying Arloski has no chin?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> So after eating numerous heavy shots from Antonio Silva tonight right on the button are people at least gonna slack off on saying Arloski has no chin?


Probably not and I hated Silva's show boating its not like he finished Arlovski


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Johnathan Goulet by KO


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia*

Big Tim lost to Randy Couture getting knocked down in the first thirty seconds of the fight, Fedor curling up in a ball after taking several shots and getting submitted, and freakin Ray Mercer, no explanation needed!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Big baby's chin is non existent. How can such a mammoth of a man have such a weak chin, baffles the mind.


That will happen when getting punched by HW fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*HW Fighters*

Yeah they do pack a punch at that weightclass!


----------

